# Hooking up a computer to my TV



## CrazyRussian540 (Oct 31, 2005)

I just bought a 32" Dynex TV and ran into a problem trying to set it up. I got the channels, PS3, DVD player, and surround sound systems working fine, but when I tried to connect my Macbook Pro (ID 4,1) to the TV via VGA it wouldn't pick up the proper resolution. 

The TV's native is 1366x768, but the Mac could only go up as high as 1360x768. The image would show up on the screen but then it would start jumping around from side to side while the TV said "Detecting Display."
I tried plugging in my Acer 6920 (native res 1366x768 + Ultramon) and everything worked fine. So I think the the problem is that the Macbook can't choose the correct resolutions and those 6 pixels are causing all of this.

So basically my question is if its possible to set a custom resolution on the Macbook, or any other fix for this problem.

For reference, this is the TV I have. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9291777&type=product&id=1218105523429


Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, you have the Macbook on and the TV on. You then connect everything up. Is the Macbook set to mirror or extend desktop?


----------



## CrazyRussian540 (Oct 31, 2005)

Extend display. from MBP to TV.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you clicked the Detect Displays button after connecting it? And have you tried changing the resolution to something smaller then native? Have you gone to the manufacture's website to see if they have any display drivers?


----------

